# What was your first game?



## Ray (Dec 14, 2006)

I still remember my first game.It was roadrash.I used to play it day and night.I still like to play it*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif
So what was your first game?


----------



## max_demon (Dec 14, 2006)

my first game was ..
first PC game was .:dave:.
first PS game was .:teken:.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Dec 14, 2006)

DAVe


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 14, 2006)

well my first game full version was Recoil....and I loved it still now


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 14, 2006)

my first game was demo of need for speed iii given in the old chip
i loved it so much. i bought all my systems till now just to play nfs


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 14, 2006)

My first PC game (in all counts) was Nightmare Creature. Couldn't find it today.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG...can't remember...it was on CGA monitor..some car game..


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

i think my first games were roadrash and fifa 1999(got them free wen i bought my first pc) or was it nfs2


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 14, 2006)

My first game-> Midtown Madness

This thread must be in 'Gamerz Section"


----------



## ilugd (Dec 14, 2006)

dave.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 14, 2006)

Road Rash.
It was one of the best games ever in that time.


----------



## Apollo (Dec 14, 2006)

First console game: Mario Bros.
First on PC: Solitaire, followed closely by Dave.

First game that I installed and chucked out before playing it: Operation Flashpoint.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 14, 2006)

1999- first PC game: Battlezone (anyone remember? it was developed by Activision)

1996-first console game: Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Maverick069 (Dec 14, 2006)

Caesar III was my first PC game in 2000.

Strange that I am playing the next edition tis year.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 14, 2006)

some bike racing game.. the DOS one.. don't remmeber it.. on a console it is Super Mario Bro...

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

mine first game played,  was on a Nintendo Console (the old 1990's era one  ). 

the Game=> *F1* ofcourse.  & *Super Contra*, used to play multiplayer with my cousin for some serious actions 

My First PC Game=>* Need For Speed II SE.*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 14, 2006)

*Mario* one winter night in 1998, on Indian fake 8-bit consoles. I have the photos of them here 
*flickr.com/photos/qwertymaniac/sets/72157594213664693/


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 14, 2006)

First PC game-Dangerous Dave
First console game-Super Mario Bros.
First mobile game-Snake
First handheld game-Tetris(Brick game)


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 14, 2006)

First console game was Contra
First PC game was Prince of persia(the first one,oldest)


----------



## techuptodate (Dec 14, 2006)

Dave in 1993​


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 15, 2006)

first game on an electronic device i played in my life was as far as i remember

scooter or car race 
on handheld video game / nintendo handheld clone which contains 9 games 
Brick games ( i think u understand) in my 2nd class.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
then tank and mario was my favourite which i used to play on 
nintendo entertainment system . in 3-4th class .
------------------------------------------------------------------------
in 5th class i have my first interaction with computers in my school . they allow to play games for 10 min . per student on saturdays . 
paratrooper and pacmen on black and white screen and it was a rage . still on home i play on NES.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
in my 7-8th class , i was fascinated by sony playstation and got to video game parlours to play games on 50 rs. per hour . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
in my 11th class i bought a pc and first game i played on it is pinball 
then solatire..
however first game i bought and played is roadrash.(original cd)


----------



## ambandla (Dec 15, 2006)

First DOS based game: Dave
First DOS based FPS: wolfenstein
First FPS: Quake
First DOS based Racing game: F1
First Racing game: NFS-3
First Strategy game: AOE


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 15, 2006)

motoracer and then recoil.


----------



## ruthless (Dec 15, 2006)

Console-Mario
P.C- Prince of persia


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 15, 2006)

first game: test drive (TDCGA) in 1993-94....


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 15, 2006)

I played Alladin as my 1st game!


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 15, 2006)

mario, roadrash, contra, pinball


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 16, 2006)

mario


----------



## blueshift (Dec 16, 2006)

Road Rash...and I still playing it.
Its the best.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 16, 2006)

a pac-man varient , forgot it's name 
in 1999


----------



## outlaw (Dec 16, 2006)

my first game was  DAVE then DOOM and road rash


----------



## amazingreagan (Dec 16, 2006)

I am extremely sorry, but forced to do this.

Please someone tell me how to post a thread in this forum


----------



## Chirag (Dec 16, 2006)

^^
Jst click on the New Thread button on left top side of any section.

My first game was Prince (Dos Version).


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 16, 2006)

prince


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 18, 2006)

I remember playing on Arcade Machines with 1 Rupee Coin, 1st game was I think Mario, Contra or Pacman.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 18, 2006)

Quake 3 Arena, made me a fan of OpenGL & Id software


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

my first was mario-contra or road fighter dont remember.On pc my first was delta force 1


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 18, 2006)

PC man . dave and wolf3d


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 18, 2006)

Dave and Road Rash.....Used to spend a lot of time infront of the computer at home and also at the school.......(I was in 6th then..


----------



## thetechsavy (Dec 19, 2006)

Duke Nukem 1


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 19, 2006)

I would be interesting if we mention "year" also....for me it was I think 86-87....


----------



## royal (Dec 19, 2006)

It was a 2-D game called BioHazard


----------



## thetechsavy (Dec 19, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> It was a 2-D game called BioHazard


Even i have played this game


----------



## thetopcyborg (Dec 22, 2006)

i started playing dave and prince 1 at the same time i guess


----------



## webgenius (Dec 22, 2006)

pacman. then dave. then rodge.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2007)

First console game: Mario
First on PC: Prince of persia (the first one,oldest)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

First Console game-> *Mario & Contra*
First PC Game-> *NFS II* , first third person shooter game->Mummy


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 19, 2007)

Prince of Persia 1, Sky, Dave, Wolf3d.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

my first game was a car race in ATARI console
my first PC game was *dave*
my first PS game was *twisted metal *


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 19, 2007)

Road Rash


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Jan 19, 2007)

My first console game- hey wait i nvr owned a console
My first pc game-Road Rash and Fifa 99 i got them free wen i bought my first pc


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 19, 2007)

Mario


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 19, 2007)

I played a full PC game called Jazz Jackrabbit. Many of you might have played it. Its not available nowadays, but i play JJ version 2. Its also very good.

*Savvy*


----------



## Stalker (Jan 19, 2007)

first PC game: dave
& console = super mario


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 19, 2007)

My first PC game was Pacman.
My first PS2 game was Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## shyam007 (Jan 20, 2007)

console- mario
pc- dave


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 21, 2007)

Prince 1
(dave, jazz jackrabbit, alladin, lionking,etc.)
--
do u know which game 
is this: racing game...toy cars..japanese set...turbo boost..incredible graphics..cartoonish/anime style...demo found on digit/computer gaming world cds?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2007)

First Console game(ATARI): River Raid, tennis........Around 1985
First PC Game: Ping Pong, Space Galexy or something (on a monocrome monitor).....Around 1989
First FPS: Doom 1 .....1994, then Shadow warrior(3D relams) and then Blood 1.

Blood one still remains my one of the best initial thriller.


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 21, 2007)

overall it was super mario,
on pc it was FIFA 98


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine was Contra  BTW I still luv it....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine was Midtown Madness (2)


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 24, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> do u know which game
> is this: racing game...toy cars..japanese set...turbo boost..incredible graphics..cartoonish/anime style...demo found on digit/computer gaming world cds?


I think you're talking about Re-Volt.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine was Dave....and I use to absolutely love it.....Infact i still love it...

I can complete full game in less than 20 min...


----------



## din4204u (Jan 25, 2007)

well first ever game of mine was cat when i was 10 yrs old ,then our computer teacher taught us pac-man.then i used to play prince.then i used to go to market (stealing money from my dad's wallet) and used to play mario on media consoles for 50paisa per 10 mins.then i used to bring media consoles on rent at my place when my mom and dad used to go out side.that time i was 13-14.then i toped my 10th class and i asked my father to buy me a media console.then in 11th i got my computer and the first ever game i played on my pc was delta force 1 in 2000.
last night i  ended rainbow six vegas......uff...i m still alive.....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 25, 2007)

My first one was CAT on my 486 machine way back in early 90's.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2007)

dun remember.. Mebbe it was mario bros/contra .. 1st fps was wolf 3d nd then doom1


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 26, 2007)

My first and by far the best pc game was severance blade of darkness i liked it even more than i liked fear


----------



## webgenius (Jan 26, 2007)

Rodge...One of the best DOS games ever made.


----------



## ranger_bro (Jan 26, 2007)

hmm i really cant rember my first pc game....it was very very old....
first pc game i rember playin is POP...and game in which a cat jumps over a trashcan
first mobile game= snake
first video game= tarzan and mario
first ps1 game= roadrash jail break
first ps2 game= tekken
first nintendo DS game=pokemon
first MMORPG= Ragnarok


----------



## kabir18 (Jan 29, 2007)

Mine First Pc Game That I Played Was.. "freedom Fighter""


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 29, 2007)

*DAVE*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 29, 2007)

My first game was wolfenstein by id software .


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 1, 2007)

On any PC:: Doom..
On My own PC:: Quake3
The first game I completed:: Spiderman
The first full ver game:: Fifa2000


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 3, 2007)

Road rash...., played many many times...


----------



## sun_rane007 (Feb 3, 2007)

IGI


----------



## mostwanted (Feb 4, 2007)

hmmm.. the first pc game i ever played was dave


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 4, 2007)

virtua cop2


----------



## abhi_sunray (Feb 6, 2007)

My first game is Delta force 2. at that time i am unable to play it but my friends teaches me how to play


----------



## n2casey (Feb 6, 2007)

My first PC game - *Digger*


----------



## anupam_smart (Feb 9, 2007)

My first game was : NFS II SE(Still love its Split screen mode)


----------



## Yad (Feb 11, 2007)

My first Nes game was : Arkanoid.
Strange but i played mario a year later.
Genesis game : brian lara cricket
Pc Game : roadrash


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 10, 2007)

the first game i played was WOLF 3D. i found it pretty amazing that time. it was even the first that i completed. it was a pretty good game at that time though of course now it seems quite bad


----------



## shantanu (Mar 10, 2007)

consoles: BOMBERMAN , contra
PC: SKY, prince

then came : WOLF and after that NFS 5 and alllll


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 10, 2007)

Console: ATARI 2600 Jr
PC : Dangerous Dave
Own PC: Half life


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 10, 2007)

My first game was XARGON *www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/game/157


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 10, 2007)

some dos based car racing in pc.
and a whole lot of console games. like sega, atari etc


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

I Think My First Game Was Roadrash.
The First Game That I Completed Was Project Igi.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 14, 2007)

Minesweeper... hehe


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 14, 2007)

It was Prince of Persia, the DOS version that shows the characters from the side.


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 14, 2007)

My first game was Dangerous Dave...and i still play it...but my first FPS game is Half Life which also i still play


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 14, 2007)

Mario for 16 bit
NFS 2 for PC.
Recoil..


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2007)

I Think It's Was Road Rash 2 Jail Break


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 14, 2007)

mine first game was arkanoid on pc around 11 yrs bak.
my dad was doing a research tht time. so he asked me to fill forms for him in software called DATABASE and wud allow me to play games for as much time as i filled the forms.
was around 10-11 yrs old.
really sweet memory of those times.
first 3d games were UNREAL and MOTORACER


----------

